# Ethernet modem not starting



## SymphonyX1 (Mar 4, 2016)

Today some updates came on my win 10 and messd up my internet connectivity, my wireless is working fine but my lan port is not. i am using an Asus laptop. Any help please


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

try a ouple of things 
1) do a SFC /scannow
http://www.thewindowsclub.com/how-to-run-system-file-checker-analyze-its-logs-in-windows-7-vista

2) TCP/IP reset 
b]------------------------------------------------------------------------[/b]

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista, Windows 7, Windows 8/8.1 and Windows 10*

For Windows Vista through to Windows 10
Start> Programs> Accessories> and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" * to open a command prompt box
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on the screen )​
For Windows 8 & 10
To open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop. Use Windows + X Keys together and choose Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.
Or Right click on the windows icon - bottom left hand side - A menuu appears - choose Command Prompt (Admin)​
In the command prompt window that opens, type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* and *red* for the following commands._


Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog* and press _enter_

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log* and press _enter_

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log* and press _enter_
ReStart (reboot) the machine.

If you receive the message
*The requested operation requires elevation.*
Then please open the command prompt as administrator - as requested above
Start> Programs> Accessories> and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" * to open a command prompt box
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen )​Please note and post back - if you receive the following message :-
*Resetting , failed.* - This error will occur with windows 10 , so ignore.
*Access is denied.* - This error will occur with windows 8 and windows 10 , so ignore.
But running TCP/IP reset still can resolve issues , even with the above errors.

please post back the results in a reply here - its important we know that these commands have worked correctly and not produced any errors
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and
control key + V to paste

Details also here
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/299357
also the link has a Microsoft * Fix it *, which will do the above for you

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## SymphonyX1 (Mar 4, 2016)

http://puu.sh/nuHbh/96b48a6a05.pnghttp://puu.sh/nuH9O/2d14f09251.png still no results, i am geeting these errors


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

The TCP/IP reset results worked with no erro - is that correct

lets see a device manager screen shot 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Device Manager *

Please Post back the results in device manager as requested below

You will now need to take a screen shot and copy that back to the working PC.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the screen shot and attach the screen shot in a reply on the forum here.
If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply

how to access device manager for different windows versions

http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000833.htm

Hold the *Windows* key and press *Pause* key, should now open to allow device manager to be seen, see the menu on the left hand side

on a laptop you may need to use Hold the *Windows* key and press *FN* key + the *pause* key

If the above does not work then 

For Windows 7 or Vista

Click on the Start Orb > In the Start Search box type > *device manager* and then press enter
or
Start > control Panel {Vista set to classic view}> system > {Vista, device manager on left hand side} {XP hardware Tab, device manager button} >
start > control panel> System and Security> Device Manager​For Windows 8 , 8.1 or Windows 10

If you happen to be using a keyboard with Windows 8, the quickest way to open Device Manager is via its shortcut on the Power User Menu, accessible by pressing the *WINDOW* key and the *X* key together.
If on a touch screen - have a read here http://pcsupport.about.com/od/windows-8/a/device-manager-windows-8.htm

Windows 10
Right click on the windows icon - bottom left and choose Device Manager​
Once you are in device manager then navigate to:

*network adapters, click on the + * > post back the devices that are listed under network adapters
are there any yellow *! ? *or a X​
post a screen shot of the device manager - network adapters

To post a screen shot of the active window.
For Windows XP
Hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application (Start> All Programs> Accessories> Paint) and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file.​
For windows Vista or Windows 7
you can use the "snipping tool" which is found in Start> All programs> Accessories> Snipping Tool
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/how-to-use-the-windows-snipping-tool/​
For Windows 8 , 8.1 , 10
you can use the snipping tool > Open Snipping Tool (From the Windows 8 Start Screen, type "snip" and press enter.
>Press the Esc. key.
>go back to your Windows 8 start screen - Swipe from left or press Window Button
>Press Ctrl+PrntScr button to use Snipping Tool
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/how-to-use-the-windows-snipping-tool/​To upload the screen shot to the forum, open the full reply window ("Go Advanced" button) and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.


----------



## SymphonyX1 (Mar 4, 2016)

yes the TCP/IP worked with no errors. i also uninstalled and installed the driver but my modem still stays in the off state. My wifi is working fine though.


----------



## SymphonyX1 (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you will have to try a system restore to a date before the updates occured


----------



## SymphonyX1 (Mar 4, 2016)

but these updates will be installed if i shut down my pc later?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

yes, nothing you can do about that on windows 10 
BUT you can switch off any driver updates 
Also it will prove if its just the update thats the issue


----------



## SymphonyX1 (Mar 4, 2016)

my system restore failed, any workaround?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* Uninstall and allow windows to re-install the adapter and Driver *
goto the device manager > Network Adapters > click on the  [+]  to show all the adapters

right click on the adapter and from the menu

remove/uninstall the adapter

Now restart the pc and allow windows to detect new hardware and re install the adapter and the driver
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## SymphonyX1 (Mar 4, 2016)

well i did that but it is still not working.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Your modem is a wireless router?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

*Safemode with networking*
with a cable connected from PC to router 
check the cable - see if there is a light on the router associated with the cable port used , also check if you have a green/yellow light on the PC LAN port (some PCs do not have any lights on the LAN port - so ignore)

*safemode with networking * (sometimes wireless does not work with safemode )

For Windows 10
http://www.7tutorials.com/4-ways-boot-safe-mode-windows-10
http://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/2304-safe-mode-start-windows-10-a.html


----------



## SymphonyX1 (Mar 4, 2016)

my modem is inbuilt in the laptop


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

The Modem that is built into a laptop (if it is old enough) would be a dial up modem.


----------

